# Toronto Aquarium



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who didnt know or jsut out of the loop?

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/932475--details-of-toronto-s-aquarium-are-massive


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope it's super badass.

and not a waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

AGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! It was one of my life goals to build Toronto's first aquarium I always was jelous of Georgia cause people would go on dates at the aquarium and stuff lol


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

There was some talk about it here http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21764


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yay for update!



> "There will be tens of thousands of different (marine) animals, and some features that will be unique to Toronto," Pattison added, including a moving walkway taking visitors through "the largest underwater tunnel in North America," with fish, possibly including sharks, all around them.


Why does this sound like only SW fish will be included? I hope that's not the case. I want to see a tank with thousands of Cardinals, and planted tanks with gorgeous aquascapes!

And I hope the livestock contract won't be given solely to Big Al's!



> "The mayor's office wanted to insist the aquarium have parking, but Ripley's said it chose the site because of the (pedestrian and transit) options, and parking made the project not financially viable. The requirement was waived."


LOL, sounds like typical Ford. Good thing the requirement was waived. Why waste perfectly good space on parking when you can PUT MORE FISH TANKS IN?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

solarz said:


> LOL, sounds like typical Ford. Good thing the requirement was waived. Why waste perfectly good space on parking when you can PUT MORE FISH TANKS IN?


If he want to have the project have more parking the I dont think it would be built in his jurisdiction. I was just at the auto show and the lot I normaly park at is a giant hole in the ground about to be a new highrise appartmet building. If he cared about having parking downt town then he would have mafe them build a parking garage instead


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes! A thousand times yes!!! 

I also hope it is not just marine.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

i really hope this happens, the vancouver aquarium is one of my favorite places, would love to have one here in toronto.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

So what is going to come first? The Aquarium or the website?

Lee


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

solarz said:


> Why does this sound like only SW fish will be included? I hope that's not the case. I want to see a tank with thousands of Cardinals, and planted tanks with gorgeous aquascapes!
> 
> And I hope the livestock contract won't be given solely to Big Al's!


You likely won't see all that much freshwater, especially at a Ripley's aquarium. They're basically the equivalent of wooden roller coasters in an amusement park. They're actually a lot of fun, but they just don't bring in the crowds.


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a "hard" time standing up after reading that article.
give me a few min to relax here =o


----------

